# Pros and Cons of N application after final cutting of the year on Bermuda



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

This may have been talked about before but I cant find it in search.

What are the Pros and Cons of applying N after you final cutting in Russel Bermuda hay field ?

Is it a waste or will it help?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A waste....I like to try and get last cut off around now. Residual N should get grass growing a bit before first frost. Hth


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think Fall is a good time to apply P/K & micro-nutrients but I agree I think Fall applied N will leech out before 1st Spring cutting


----------



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks for your responses. I was leaning that way also but always open to others input Thanks Again.


----------

